# JD 317 power steering?



## 1940johndeereL (Mar 4, 2012)

My 83' 317 is the backbone of my gardening work. Have a chance to by a 'parts 318'. Whats it take to transfer the P.S. over to my 317? I'm a golf course mechanic so the work itself doesn't bother me. Was just wondering if there will be some brackets that will have to be made (I would assume you'd swap front axels) and does the P.S. run off its own pump or does it use the hydros that the 317 already has?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It runs off the same pump as the auxillary equipment,and transaxle. I don't think you'll have to change the front axle,but get all the cylinder mount brakets,and compare them for fit.
Also,check the steering box to see if it is different.


----------

